

Is it possible to be a software billionaire and don't live in Palo Alto, ca? - kralik

Really, is it possible to be successful in software business, startups, apps, web, etc and don't live in California?
======
claudius
Dietmar Hopp[0] and Hasso Plattner[1] prove that this was possible in the
1970s. Just found another SAP.

[0] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietmar_Hopp>

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hasso_Plattner>

------
gregjor
Ever hear of Bill Gates? Or Jack Ma? Jeff Bezos ring a bell?

------
kralik
yeah, i guess i forgot to add the words new a current to it. Seems like every
successful and new software developer is (must be) around this area

